
Ask HN: Could the NPM fiasco happen to Maven? - whack
What&#x27;s the level of vulnerability that Java&#x27;s maven faces, if something like the NPM fiasco were to happen to a widely used mvn dependency?
======
mooreds
You mean, unpublishing a widely used library? Once it had been uploaded to,
say, maven central?

I couldn't figure out how to do that and some googling turned up:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9789611/removing-an-
artif...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9789611/removing-an-artifact-
from-maven-central)

Which indicates it "can't be done".

So, no I dont think maven has that particular issue.

